# 1885 G&j American Champion Just Listed On Craigslist Pittsburgh



## jayrev67 (Aug 9, 2016)

G&J just listed here in Pittsburgh. Wow! 

http://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/bik/5722022889.html


----------



## Curtis Washington (Aug 18, 2016)

Won't be cheap..........


----------

